# Sharpley Golf Co Durham



## Jensen (Dec 21, 2015)

Played here yesterday as my course was closed. Ive played it 3 times before, but really enjoyed it yesterday. 
I think it's a great layout with rolling hills. The greens are excellent with slopes and they run true. The greens are ample in size like a proper championship course. Drainage is superb.
The only downside, as it attracts a lot of visitors, was the number of pitch marks unrepaired on the greens. Disgraceful, I've never seen so many.
All the greens are on, there no such thing as temporary greens or tee boxes, neither is there any teeing up on the fairways.
Cost was Â£23 which I thought was well worth it.
If you're in the region then give it a try you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 21, 2015)

Brilliant course,  lots of fun.  Played there earlier in the year in the Senior 4BBB Open.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 22, 2015)

Yep, a popular course in the north east when home courses are closed! It's a laugh to play in the ice and wind. My longest ever drive was on the 4th at Sharpley, down hill and down wind. Just kept running and running.


----------



## snell (Dec 30, 2015)

This is a course i love, but youre bang on with the pitch mark comment. Its the only thing that spoils the course for me.

Also some of the holes are sculpted using the mud dug up from the site used for the Stadium of Light....so youre playing on hallowed turf!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 30, 2015)

snell said:



			This is a course i love, but youre bang on with the pitch mark comment. Its the only thing that spoils the course for me.

Also some of the holes are sculpted using the mud dug up from *the site used for the Stadium of Light*....so youre playing on hallowed turf!
		
Click to expand...

Nice that it served a useful purpose.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 31, 2015)

snell said:



			This is a course i love, but youre bang on with the pitch mark comment. Its the only thing that spoils the course for me.

Also some of the holes are sculpted using the mud dug up from the site used for the Stadium of Light....so youre playing on hallowed turf!
		
Click to expand...

That explains why some of the holes are mickey mouse


----------



## Wayman (Dec 31, 2015)

Forum meet sometime soon????


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 31, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Forum meet sometime soon????
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up for this


----------

